# ISO how to recreate discontinued Kraft BBQ sauce?



## Exquisite Epicurean (Apr 27, 2018)

Hello, I was very upset to find out today after emailing Kraft asking where to find their wonderful Sweet and Sour BBQ Sauce that it's been discontinued. I have used this sauce for decades on pork and chicken and am at a loss.

If anyone is familiar with this sauce and knows either another brand that tastes nearly identical, or how to recreate it so it tastes the same, do please tell me.

I joined this forum just to ask about this, so I do hope someone has some good news for me.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Apr 27, 2018)

Try either one of these:

Sweet & Sour BBQ Sauce

Mississippi Sweet and Sour Barbeque Sauce


----------



## Exquisite Epicurean (Apr 27, 2018)

*ingredients*

Ok, after checking out the one posters answer of two different recipes, it's obvious he's never used the Kraft product I'm talking about, since the recipes he gave have nothing in common with the product I'm speaking about. Unless you've used the Kraft product and really know what it's like, please don't answer. 

This is the list of ingredients on the Kraft bottle.

sugar/glucose-fructose, water, vinegar, pineapple juice concentrate, modified corn starch, canola oil, salt, cooking molasses, spices and seasonings, hydrolyzed soy protein (flavor enhancer), dried onions, xanthan gum (thickener), color, natural flavor.

That is exactly how it appears on the label, so anything with ketchup or soy sauce or any other type of sweet and sour sauce recipe is a no go.


----------



## roadfix (Apr 27, 2018)

Ease up, dude...


----------



## msmofet (Apr 27, 2018)

Exquisite Epicurean said:


> Ok, after checking out the one posters answer of two different recipes, it's obvious he's never used the Kraft product I'm talking about, since the recipes he gave have nothing in common with the product I'm speaking about. *Unless you've used the Kraft product and really know what it's like, please don't answer. *
> 
> This is the list of ingredients on the Kraft bottle.
> 
> ...


 Being rude is no way to get an answer.


----------



## CraigC (Apr 27, 2018)

Exquisite Epicurean said:


> Ok, after checking out the one posters answer of two different recipes, it's obvious he's never used the Kraft product I'm talking about, since the recipes he gave have nothing in common with the product I'm speaking about. Unless you've used the Kraft product and really know what it's like, please don't answer.
> 
> This is the list of ingredients on the Kraft bottle.
> 
> ...



I've never seen that Kraft product in my area of the US. Beside that, I generally don't want the majority of that crap in a BBQ sauce. Probably why I mostly make my own, with very few exceptions. Good luck in your search for what I consider garbage!


----------



## Janet H (Apr 27, 2018)

Here's a link to some vinegar based sauce recipes - these tomato free sauces are fairly common in the SE USA: https://www.thespruceeats.com/top-vinegar-barbecue-sauce-recipes-333732

BBQ sauce isn't hard to make and you can freeze it. 

I am unaware of any commercial products that might fit the bill but that doesn't mean they aren't out there.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 27, 2018)

Get some regular Kraft barbecue sauce and add sugar, vinegar and pineapple juice till you like the flavor. Measure as you go so you can recreate it.


----------



## Exquisite Epicurean (Apr 27, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> Get some regular Kraft barbecue sauce and add sugar, vinegar and pineapple juice till you like the flavor. Measure as you go so you can recreate it.



The most sensible answer here, thank you.

To the others that felt the need to reply when they did not need to, I didn't realize asking for help from someone that actually knew was "being rude."


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 27, 2018)

Exquisite Epicurean said:


> The most sensible answer here, thank you.
> 
> To the others that felt the need to reply when they did not need to, I didn't realize asking for help from someone that actually knew was "being rude."


You're welcome.

That's not exactly what you did [emoji2] Telling people who are trying to help not to try to help is rude.


----------



## roadfix (Apr 27, 2018)

Exquisite Epicurean said:


> To the others that felt the need to reply when they did not need to, I didn't realize asking for help from someone that actually knew was "being rude."


....


----------



## jabbur (Apr 28, 2018)

Sweet-and-Sour Sauce Recipe - Kraft Recipes

I don't know if this recipe will work but I was thinking you might replace the ketchup with bbq sauce and see if it works. I'm not familiar with the original you are trying to recreate so can guarantee the results will be what you want.


----------



## Caslon (Apr 28, 2018)

Exquisite Epicurean said:


> Hello, I was very upset to find out today after emailing Kraft asking where to find their wonderful Sweet and Sour BBQ Sauce that it's been discontinued. I have used this sauce for decades on pork and chicken and am at a loss.
> 
> If anyone is familiar with this sauce and knows either another brand that tastes nearly identical, or how to recreate it so it tastes the same, do please tell me.
> 
> I joined this forum just to ask about this, so I do hope someone has some good news for me.



Try here: They have 5 store locations in Canada.  You're welcome in advance, heh. 

https://www.iga.net/en/product/sweet--sour-bbq-sauce/00000_000000006810007850


----------

